# Do things get weird here when people have more free time??



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Ok,
I am relatively new here to posting, but have been reading for a few months. So like the title says, do things get weird here when people have more free time available to them, such as summer vacation, spring breaks, holiday breaks, etc? It seems to me from reading that these are the times when the new threads seem to become more outrageous and unbelievable? So is it that more people come here to troll and bait the members during "break" times or is it that the stories are just becoming more outlandish and people are becoming more brazen?? :scratchhead:


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Some people are very creative and need an outlet.

But it's good for the rest of us as a way to honed our bvllsh!t detector.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Squeakr said:


> Ok,
> I am relatively new here to posting, but have been reading for a few months. So like the title says, do things get weird here when people have more free time available to them, such as summer vacation, spring breaks, holiday breaks, etc? It seems to me from reading that these are the times when the new threads seem to become more outrageous and unbelievable? So is it that more people come here to troll and bait the members during "break" times or is it that the stories are just becoming more outlandish and people are becoming more brazen?? :scratchhead:


There is a well known forum where i´m from.
I have been a part of it for year´s. And you can always and i really mean always,tell when school is out.summer vacation, spring breaks, holiday breaks, etc?.

Most of the time we kinda humor them.It can be fun to see where they take there story.

But on TAM ´m not so sure ow often that happen´s.
But JD is as always fun story teller


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been a member of another board for about 10 years and you can totally tell when school's out. The trolls come out from under their bridges. We just laugh about it.


----------

